# sweeper wanted central ct



## CAG80 (Nov 7, 2006)

*sweeper sub wanted central ct*

looking for a person to sweep about 7 or 8 lots in central ct. they are apartment complexes that need the sand removed. just looking for someone to get the bulk areas i will then come in and touch up with my pick up broom on a later date.. pm me with a contact number so we can go over the details.
thanks chris


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Chris,

i'm sure you have sand covering a majority of the lots surfaces; however; equal amount if not more in some cases will be in existing snow piles,corners and grass areas from plowing etc. Two contractors I can think of: Capitol Sweeping CT., JR Sweeping Agawam, Ma. good luck.
PM me if you would like additional info.

PT1


----------

